# My best so far!!!



## 419fastrascal (Apr 30, 2008)

Got in my stand around 5 last night and never saw a deer until just before dark a doe came trotting out of the woods about 50 yds away and this guy was following.. grunted twice and he started up the trail towards me. He gave me a 15 yd shot and the rage 3blade did the rest. I sat there until after dark and a big 8 pt followed his same trail right past me.. Pretty awesome night in the woods..


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice mature buck! great job guy!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice deer! What its all about, congratulations

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

that buck has awesome genetics!! great deer!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck!...Congrats man.


----------



## 1Arrow1Shot (Nov 4, 2011)

nice buck man. Glad u got a shot off before dark. I hate when u run out of light. Biggest deer i ever saw came out 20 minutes before dark and stayed out of range didnt sleep all night


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome deer.....congrats on your new personal best........Mike


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

good work! congrats!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great deer Congrats!! The rut has been going strong the last couple days for sure.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice One, always feels good to one-up yourself!


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

nice buck, do you work at pentair?


----------



## 419fastrascal (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually no I dont work at Pentair but my mom does..Thats where i got the sweatshirt if thats what your refering to..


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

yes I was who is your mom I work there....


----------

